# Funny Sighting at Home Depot



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, HAd to get this on line ASAP. This was so funny. Wonder where all the cement blocks are going? The kids lap?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

FYI: There are 4 more boxes waiting to get strapped to the roof in addition the the cement blocks that still need to be put in there. 

I guess they didnt budget the $20 dollars a rental truck would cost!


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

It's going to be ugly when that axle goes! :whistling


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

The public is hooked on buying vehicles that look/seem/appear to be trucks! And try to use them that way!

I had a lady customer once. Very independant gal. She heard us mumbling about being 1 2x12x16' short on her deck. We could finish the day without it, but she insisted on us not worrying about it. She'd get it. She insisted. I finally said "Sure!"

She came around the house 30 minutes later and said it was up to us to unload it. Went around the house. It was lying on the dashboard of her 280Z, and hanging out the rear.:clap:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't know what's funnier- when someone trys to load a compact car like it's some kind of truck, or when someone buys a pseudo-truck and expects to load it like it's a real truck. You know what's running through their heads- "it's a truck, it should be able to haul anything."

a week or two ago, I watched the HD people load a civic up like that, including a sheet of plywood tied to to the roof, stopping all four doors from opening. I almost offered to throw it in my truck and haul it for them, rather than have it come loose and cause danger, because it didn't look too safe.

Edit- I've never understood why people buy suv based pseudo-trucks, then put a topper on them, basically turning it into what it started out as.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

You know, circumstances like the HD employees improperly loading a vehicle that is clearly not supposed to carry that stuff - shouldn't they be as responsible as the bartender that continues to serve to the drunk before he drives? What's even more stupid is - don't both HD & Lowes have home delivery - free after a small purchase (like $50?) .

Celeste


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

that's an interesting point- if HD employees help Mr Homeowner overload his sedan, and the car not acting the way it should causes an accident, HD would likely be liable for damage. They still might be liable even if the driver loaded the vehicle himself, because they didn't stop him from driving with a improperly loaded vehicle.


----------



## EasTnBldr (Jun 25, 2007)

*Lowe's company policy is that employees are to help load material but are not allowed to "secure" the load to help avoid liability should something go wrong in transit. With that though, I always wondered why they would allow them to load a pallet of material on my truck or trailer using a forklift. I would think there to be even greater potential for damage considering the "less than skilled" drivers that either place hires. A picture circulated the internet a couple years ago showing the same thing ... catching it in person is a whole nuther hilarious thing!*


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have been asked to load concrete patio stones onto the (leather) back seat of a Jaguar, to which my response was simply, "No". It is a daily occurance for ignorant A-holes to load a cube of 8" CMU (2550#) into the bed of an F-150. We do not accept responsability for any damage incurred during loading or transport, although technically, the law states that we are "aiding and abetting" for any overload condition. This does not cover damage to their vehicle or others, only any possible weight tickets, though.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hes got a saggin wagon without the blocks in yet. I guess he needs to buy a trailer.

I wonder what the dealer would think when it comes in for repair under warrenty.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

At Lowes the other day I had them load my truck with 3200 lbs of wood stove pellets. Only after they had loaded my truck did they ask how much it would carry. (One ton Dodge diesel):thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope you asked them for purmission for taking photos.


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL! My truck is rated for 3500lbs+ in the bed from the factory:thumbsup:

It had another half inch of travel before it hit the overload springs. Yes I was watching! LMAO!

Rick


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Boogga said:


> Hope you asked them for purmission for taking photos.


Nope I didn't! There is no law prohibiting someone from taking a picture in a public place, so watch what you do in public!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish I took a pic at hd last week, 2' x 2' x 2" concrete patio blocks, a full skid was fork lifted into an isuzu pup. the hd guys were telling customer SHE is out of her mind. btw, very tough looking chick " I know what I'm doing, I'm in construction" - 
so I shared a head & a grin with the hd guy & drove off....

ray


----------



## varybarry (Sep 10, 2007)

What?! You didn't wait to see her little ISUZU crumble. LOL


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

*now these are real trucks*

I always find myself taking pics


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Went to Home depot in SC with my mother to pick doors and lights for her addition. Mine now the store is 50 miles away so this is a buying trip too. Loaded up two 6' french door set, two 3' glass door,6 small light fixtures, and odd supplies. Now that is not that heavy but we had to stand the french doors up to fit everything in the Mazda B2000 long bed. She looked at me but I said its fine and secured everthing with straps so it did not budge. About that time the loading guys came over with the waiver to sign:whistling and good ol mom looked a little less sure. We made it back without a problems:thumbsup: in the world but it still makes me think when I see other loads leaving why don't they have the sign:furious::laughing:


----------



## gumba (Sep 8, 2007)

*On Your Home Depot Expereience*

It is amazing what goes on outside of Home Depot on any given day!

This is great stuff for your how not to prepare for a project folder.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

carolinaprowash said:


> You know, circumstances like the HD employees improperly loading a vehicle that is clearly not supposed to carry that stuff - shouldn't they be as responsible as the bartender that continues to serve to the drunk before he drives? What's even more stupid is - don't both HD & Lowes have home delivery - free after a small purchase (like $50?) .
> 
> Celeste


Here in MA the employees are not allowed to help for that specific reason. if they tie your material to your vehicle and it comes loose they're liable. And there is a min. $60.00 delivery charge. and they usualy put in the wrong spot. just recently, in a pinch, I had HD deliver some 2x8s they as were do you want them (I wasn't going to be there). told them as close to garage as possible because I was expecting another delivery that afternoon (from my regular supplier that doesn't charge delivery) Well after talking to HO I found out that HD put the 2x8s in the middle of the driveway and laid them across the drive so my regular supplier had to unload by hand $4,000.00 worth of "Correct Deck" Deck boards most being 20' long. Needless to say he was not a happy camper.

I don't know how it is in the rest of the country but here in MA HD is trying to corner the residential remodel/repair market. They use only subs and pay them squat. And the customer suffers for it. And we do because its hard to compete with the lowballer subs HD uses. So I only buy from them in an emergency. 

DOWN WITH HOME DEPOT!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## pcooper (Sep 12, 2007)

If the managers at home cheapo were doing their jobs, they should have just delivered the damn materials to the guys house for free.. to save us all the potential accidence on the road, etcc etc,... If this stuff was bought at a local lumber yard this picture would' nt be here.. b/C they probably would have just delivered to i diot to forgo these potential problems... but we all do it...Will go back to Lowes, Menards, and chepo, to save up front $1 and lose $10 on the back end somhow or someway it catches up to ua all......


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Yesterday. 
And he rode off without a problem!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

if gas prices keep going up youll see more of this

your building contractor will pull up on a motorcycle pulling a trailer full of lumber :thumbup:


----------



## dkhawkes (Sep 18, 2007)

*Funny sightings at Home Depot*

A couple of years ago i was working in the San Fernado Valley (Ca) went in to purchace some caulking and when my helper and i came out, four guys were sitting in the back of my pick-up. i was speechless. but did manage to ask them to getout. laughed about it later though.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

dkhawkes said:


> A couple of years ago i was working in the San Fernado Valley (Ca) went in to purchace some caulking and when my helper and i came out, four guys were sitting in the back of my pick-up. i was speechless. but did manage to ask them to getout. laughed about it later though.


You Should of drove off with them there and taken them to the local Immagration Office. I remember seeing a video on line of some guy who did just that. Was quite funny watching them all jumpp out and run as he pulled into the parking lot!

Anyonw here following whats going on in Mt. Kisco NY?? (my back yard)

A drunken Day Laboror who has been arrested over 90 times for being drunk, starting fights, etc. was found dead on the road. Blood alchole was 4 times legal limit. They have arrested the cop, who drove him out of town and left him in the road, for contributing to his death. Why? because he didnt bring him to the hospital. The guy died from alchole poisining!


----------



## TDInewguy (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a pretty blingging truck there - overloaded and RIMS to boot...


----------

